# Looking for land to start a Club



## Ace1313 (Dec 16, 2016)

I currently looking for land in the following counties to start a club with several of my buddies from Atlanta.  Water and power would be nice but not necessary. Looking from 200-1500 acres.  Property needs some kind of water feature on it (swamp, stream, lake or river).


Baker, Early, Mitchell, Stewart, Sumter, Lee, Worth, Terrell, Tift, Colquitt, Dougherty, Macon, Crisp, Dooly, Webster, Turner, Randolph, Wilcox


----------



## uturn (Dec 16, 2016)

^^^Boy you got the gooduns covered^^^

Good luck!


----------



## Ace1313 (Dec 29, 2016)

I live near Mitchell and currently have a couple smaller tracts just wanting something bigger for my friends and family.


----------

